# Reg: Reference Letter (Canada PR)



## ocp_sumit (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,

My company does not provide Roles and responsibilities on any official document. They would just provide joining date, Designation and Salary on the letter. 

Can anybody suggest what needs to be done in this case as Roles and responsibilities is the most important part in your PR application?


Regards,
Sumit


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

I believe you can go for an affidavit from a colleague. Experts can advise


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Jigs_here said:


> I believe you can go for an affidavit from a colleague. Experts can advise


I highly doubt that this would be acceptable to the Government of Canada - anyone could write anything down on a piece of paper and sign it. There is no way for IRCC to authenticate the credentials of the person swearing the affidavit.

The GoC won't, in most instances, accept affidavits from Canadian Citizens in lieu of missing documents. When they do accept a "Statutory Declaration in Lieu of Guarantor," from a Canadian Citizen, they guarantor must be a practitioner from a specific group of approved occupations:

Judge/Magistrate; Justice of Peace; Notary public; Police officer; Practising lawyer; Registered Pharmacist; Signing officer of a bank; Veterinary surgeon

So, some random from a past job wouldn't be acceptable in the Canadian's case and, as such, nor the OP's situation as well. 

OP, you should consult the Government of Canada website to see what they require.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jigs_here said:


> I believe you can go for an affidavit from a colleague.



You think the Canadian government will accept statements from random people?


----------



## query.canada (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Experts,

My Age:35 years
Education : Mtech ( VLSI SYSTEMS DESIGN)
Experience :5 years as Chip Design Engineer( IC Layout Design Engineer).
Spouse age:30 years.
Spouse Education: M.tech ( Electronics)
Experience : 3 years as Chip Design Engineer(Physical Design Engineer).

We are looking for a Canada PR. 

How are the job opportunities for us in Canada?

Regards
Sujith


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Respected WestCoastCanadianGirl/Moderator
I am from Bangladesh and want to apply for Canada PNP/PR. I am a service holder in a semi government organization and like to apply in PNP. My organization is extremely conservative about applying for immigration by its employee. However, my previous supervisors of different departments with whom I worked in my organization have given me some reference letters describing my jobs. I have a number of evidences (including multiple office orders for overseas official visits, Govt order from foreign ministry to attend overseas training and meetings, associated foreign invitations identifying me with my passport number and visas, appointment letters, job confirmation letters, promotion orders for different tiers, pay fixation letters, letter of increments, bank statement linked to salary, certificates of overseas and local trainings participated in official capacity). If IRCC makes my office visit or talk to my supervisors they can be sure of my employment. But if they contact my HR department they may create serious problem for me. Can I request IRCC in my PR/PNP application to verify my job in other ways than contacting my HR. 
Sincerely
Wasi1972


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

query.canada said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My Age:35 years
> Education : Mtech ( VLSI SYSTEMS DESIGN)
> ...




Do you know anything about Canada? It is the second largest country in the world so you cannot ask about job opportunities in Canada as the job market varies widely from one area to the next, as well as within areas.

Also, you need to get your education assessed because it is unlikely to be considered equivalent to a Canadian education.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Respected WestCoastCanadianGirl/Moderator
> I am from Bangladesh and want to apply for Canada PNP/PR. I am a service holder in a semi government organization and like to apply in PNP. My organization is extremely conservative about applying for immigration by its employee.



Your work has no say in whether or not you apply to emigrate.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

ocp_sumit said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My company does not provide Roles and responsibilities on any official document. They would just provide joining date, Designation and Salary on the letter.
> 
> ...


Hello Sumit,

I have a PR from Australia as well and I am using my personal experience to comment here.
Australia has a similar requirement for reference letter and provides that if it is not feasible to get such a letter from company, one of your colleagues (preferably supervisor) should provide the letter to you on a stamp paper. The content should contain the Statutory declaration (the wording is very specific). This stamp paper should be signed in presence of a public notary and certified as true.

This worked in Australia but no guarantees it will be acceptable in Canada as well. So better reach out directly to the IRCC. I am pretty sure there would be an alternate way as well.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Respected colchar
Thanks a lot for the kind reply. It would be of great help for me if you could expand your reply a bit. It is very important for me as me and my family is dependent on my job and for that I don't want to jeopardize it unless I am certain about the success in the immigration process. Sorry for inconvenience, if any.
Sincerely
Wasi1972


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hello Sumit,
> 
> I have a PR from Australia as well and I am using my personal experience to comment here.
> Australia has a similar requirement for reference letter and provides that if it is not feasible to get such a letter from company, one of your colleagues (preferably supervisor) should provide the letter to you on a stamp paper. The content should contain the Statutory declaration (the wording is very specific). This stamp paper should be signed in presence of a public notary and certified as true.
> ...



What Australia allows is completely irrelevant.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Respected colchar
> Thanks a lot for the kind reply. It would be of great help for me if you could expand your reply a bit. It is very important for me as me and my family is dependent on my job and for that I don't want to jeopardize it unless I am certain about the success in the immigration process. Sorry for inconvenience, if any.
> Sincerely
> Wasi1972



What is there to expand upon? A company cannot prevent one of its employees from emigrating.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

colchar said:


> What Australia allows is completely irrelevant.


The whole point of this forum is to provide suggestions and advice that addresses OP's concern. What is relevant or not is OP's call entirely.
The purpose of the response was to identify what could work or might be a possibility. If OP knows all the possible alternates they can discuss with IRCC and get an official and authoritative answer.
Have a good day.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajat.tiwari said:


> What is relevant or not is OP's call entirely.


No, it is not the OP's call. What Australia does means nothing with respect to Canadian immigration. The OP cannot decide that what Australia does matters because Canada is a completely different country with its own rules and the Canadian government couldn't care less what Australia does.




> The purpose of the response was to identify what could work or might be a possibility.


Referencing what works in Australia when discussing immigration to Canada is pointless as Australia's procedures mean nothing here.





> If OP knows all the possible alternates they can discuss with IRCC and get an official and authoritative answer.



And do you think if he tells them how it is done in Australia the Canadian government is going to say "oh, OK, if Australia does it that way we will allow it too"? Canada has its own rules and what Australia does is completely meaningless. Quite frankly, it is stupid to bring up Australia when discussing immigration to Canada as it is about as relevant as discussing what Pakistan does when seeking to emigrate to the Czech Republic.


----------

